# Possible to build a small home for <100k?



## kayak (Feb 18, 2012)

We don't like McMansions. We just want to build a modest 2 bedroom home, maximum + 2 baths with a main room that has living room/kitchen combo. No basement. 1000-1800 sq feet or so.

Is it possible build something this size for 100k or less? Does it just depend on materials used, or other factors. We are new at this and learning, so any knowledge at all you can share is helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

definately depends on materials. as well as location.

if you were close to here, you could probably do it ( depending on lot cost too and permits needed)

http://www.bayareahome.com/specials.php


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not look into one already built?
Prices will never be lower and there a ton of them out there just needing some TLC really cheap.
If you go back and tap on your name and add your location it sure would help with trying to give you some ideas.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

kayak said:


> We don't like McMansions. We just want to build a modest 2 bedroom home, maximum + 2 baths with a main room that has living room/kitchen combo. No basement. 1000-1800 sq feet or so.
> 
> Is it possible build something this size for 100k or less? Does it just depend on materials used, or other factors. We are new at this and learning, so any knowledge at all you can share is helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it is i built my own home my labor 100%. and I did it for 95,000 and my home is 3200 sf. So yes you can.
A few caveats.
1. I owned the land with a place to live in while building
2. I drew up my own plans then sent it off to a Structural engineer to be finished and stamped
3. I used my lives savings.
4. it took me five years because I also had to work.
5. Shop around for building materials most local lumber yards can beat home depot any day of the week and twice on sunday.
6. it may seam more in money but the savings you get in the long run will be worth it. Use Number 1 or better Doug fir studs stay away from #2 or better hem fir to many wanes twists etc.. use real plywood 4 or 5 ply and 3/4 inch TG for your sub floor. it will last longer.
and if you have any other questions please send me a private post


----------



## ruffsawn (Feb 18, 2012)

*we are doing it for far less.,*

We are building our 2200 sq home for next to nothing.

6000 sawmill
29000 7 year land contract for 10 acres well and old foundation almost paid off
1500 for roof metal
1000 for electrical, insulation, and plumbing.
permits
2500 for septic and drainfield
1000 for gas and blades
A lot of blood sweat and tears.
A lot of scrounging for materials.
We are almost at move in at 1 1/2 years, but the house is still cosmetically far from done.
We have lived in a 26 ft motorhome with an addition for 2 years to save money.
We have done this with no loans or mortgage. So we are at about 42000 at this point and have accrued no debt. I'll admit this way is not for everyone but it can be done. Alot of work but well worth it considering I will own my own home and land debt free by the time I am thirty and my wife is 27 in two years.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

ruffsawn said:


> We are building our 2200 sq home for next to nothing.
> 
> 6000 sawmill
> 29000 7 year land contract for 10 acres well and old foundation almost paid off
> ...


Same way I have done mine it has been pain in the neck but zero mortgage when done.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A few more details are needed---do you own the land?

Do you have savings to pay for it?

Are you skilled in construction and willing to do some part of the building?

Do you have the time?

Where are you? In a high labor area like LA or New York or a low labor area like Arkansas or Mississippi?


----------



## kayak (Feb 18, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> A few more details are needed---do you own the land?
> 
> Do you have savings to pay for it?





oh'mike said:


> Are you skilled in construction and willing to do some part of the building?
> 
> Do you have the time?
> 
> Where are you? In a high labor area like LA or New York or a low labor area like Arkansas or Mississippi?


 

hi,

Land -- We will buy the land - and have 3 options: one has a hunting camp we can stay in until the home would be done. we had planned to get a motorhome etc to stay in if we could not find land with a dwelling on it.

Money --we have the money; we own a small apt worth 400k that is 100% paid off and want to take a loan out on that and pay in cash for this house. we also have about 30 k in savings.

Skills-- No, we are not very skilled at construction (except for tiling kitchen, fixing minor plumbing, worked on a roof once, etc) but would like to be, and would in fact like to work on the house and build many things ourselves. How we do this we have not yet decided. I would like to get a small crew to build the exterior and then we can help install flooring, kitchen, etc)

Design -- My partner is a designer, her dad an architect, so we can draw plans ourselves and then take to a builder.

Labor -- we want to build in Vermont or 2nd choice, upstate NY - not 100% sure how labor costs compare there to other locations, but we know they are not nearly as expensive as where we live now - Brooklyn.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have a plan---That's good---

If you enjoy working with your hands---

hire out the foundation work--
Hire a good framer and labor for him (or her-Yes there are female framers)
That is the easy and fastest part of building a house---Labor is reasonable in the areas that you mentioned.

Get your post count up to 20 so you can PM --we have some good framers here that might hook you up with a square shooter in the location you choose-----

Insulation--you do that--

Electric---possible --with some study--and a pro to set up the breaker box and outside work

Plumbing----a pro would be a good choice--but that has parts you may wish to do

Heating--chimney----pro

Roofing---that's a back breaker--If you're young and strong--maybe---

Drywall---pro--

Floor finishes and trim---you do that if you have time--

Siding--windows---pro

You need to figure out what you have the time and skills for---

Roofing and siding take a lot of hours and will wreck your new home if done wrong---

Electrical requires a good set of brains and the ability to figure out a logic puzzle--but big muscles are not required. (You sound smart to me ---good with mazes and puzzles?)

If done with hired labor for some things and sweat equity for others you could easily have your selves moved in in 6 months---ground breaking to house warming party.---Mike---


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look into modular options. Not trailer type stuff but nice modular, architect designed and factory built. One book will be overboard for you but gives you an idea of where the industry is. See if your library has "Prefabulous". Europe has been at custom built prefab for a long time as well. 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=eJhBT6mAE-Oq2gXNsdGWCA&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQ8wIwAg

Subject to codes, prefab homes can come prefitted with basic systems like plumbing and electrical. One major cost and obstacle to growth of the industry in the US is getting the modules from point a to b since their are highway restrictions and so forth. 

You don't want to skimp on materials in climates like upstate NY or Vermont.

The idea to look around for something existing in this market is a good one. You might find something you could move to a specific location and then fix it up.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a good suggestion---there are two 'custom designed' factory framed houses in my neighborhood.

Three trucks--a boom crane--and three carpenters---Bang framed in a day.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

For the relative costliness of your area, try the ZIPskinny site.
At one point, $8K in Austin cost $12K in Honolulu.


----------



## kayak (Feb 18, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> You have a plan---That's good---
> 
> .....
> Electrical requires a good set of brains and the ability to figure out a logic puzzle--but big muscles are not required. (You sound smart to me ---good with mazes and puzzles?)
> ...


Ha, I am reasonably smart, I guess. I'm a college instructor. Electric would be partner's area - she does advanced sudoku. However anything electric not done by a pro scares me.

Sweat equity is something I would love to do, but it's finding a crew that would work with me on this.

Thanks for all your great suggestions - this helped tremendously. And I will increase my posts to get PM privileges!


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Many framing crews in smaller centres would have little problem taking you on as grunt labour. Hauling lumber, cleaning up, standing up walls, runs to hardware store for material, general gopher, etc. This spares up the qualified guys for the actual framing. Plus it keeps you on site to keep an eye on things. You'll soon learn which guys need to be watched and who's work to trust if the boss isn't around.


----------



## kayak (Feb 18, 2012)

daveb1 said:


> .... Plus it keeps you on site to keep an eye on things. You'll soon learn which guys need to be watched and who's work to trust if the boss isn't around.


this is unrelated to the 100k question, but:

In the event that I would not for some reason be working with the crew, are you a believer in being there every day to check up on work? And does that mean checking in once a day or being there in person all day?


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I live in upstate NY and if you plan on building over this way, I can point out who to hire.

While it is possible to build a house for 100k or less, you have to realize it will not be fancy.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

kayak said:


> this is unrelated to the 100k question, but:
> 
> In the event that I would not for some reason be working with the crew, are you a believer in being there every day to check up on work? And does that mean checking in once a day or being there in person all day?


I just would check in once a day or twice a day once at start time and once at the end. reason for that if if you have any question on why something is the way it is you can ask and if you find something after the crew is gone asking first thing in the morning is best. Also don't hover over the crew. let them do their work.
On a earlier post some said to leave siding and windows to the pro's hanging windows and doors in new construction is easy any one can do it. as for siding If your using lap siding like Hardi plank it is so easy to hang. If yo have the right tools it is a one and a half man job. Here is a link for for the right tools for siding.http://www.pactool.us/geckogauge/index.htm
Hope that helps. Also hanging sheet rock is easy too if you have the right tools. I will hang it myself the higher a sheetrocker to tape and texture it for me.
Hey Good luck you guys can do it!


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

If you don't know what you're looking at, what good is it for you standing around overseeing the crew? If you want to be there all day, put on a tool bag.
Visiting once a day is fine. If you have a change order, it's easier to fix/change
before the other trades move in.

A couple more items to be considered: a well and septic tank or tapping into the city line. Both cost money.


----------

